# error in php



## xolod-ru (Sep 16, 2009)

- Installed torrentpier_0.3.5_XBT 
- Ckopiroval WEB muzzle for XBT: http://torrentpier.googlecode.com/svn/branches/torrentpier_0.3.5_XBT/0.3.5-based/forum/ (You can see the folder structure / registers) 
- When entering the site http://xxx.ru error: 


```
message_die () was called multiple times. This isn't supposed to happen. Was message_die () used in page_tail.php?
```
I tried to go to the admin panel ... a similar mistake. 
Maybe what you need special rights to appoint, or Th where to register? 
Maybe someone encountered such a problem in PHP scripts? 
Rights for folders / directories / files: www: www rwxrwxrwx


----------



## SirDice (Sep 18, 2009)

I can't read russian but it looks like it's a mod for phpBB. Do you have that installed?



> Rights for folders / directories / files: www: www rwxrwxrwx


Oh. Do yourself a favor and don't give out write permission to the world.


----------



## xolod-ru (Sep 18, 2009)

Mod's
/templates/smartBlue
/templates/smartBlue.cgf

Found: http://www.phpbb.com/mods/db/index.php?i=misc&mode=display&download=1&contrib_id=1589


```
Critical Error!
message_die() was called multiple times.
 
Error #1 
Could not get warning information 

Line : 177
File : /usr/local/www/web1/includes/sessions.php 
SQL : SELECT * FROM phpbb_warnings WHERE warning_user_id = AND warning_proceed = 0 AND warning_expires != -1 AND warning_type = '1' ORDER BY warning_expires ASC LIMIT 1 
 
Error #2 
Could not get warning information 

Line : 177
File : /usr/local/www/web1/includes/sessions.php 
SQL : SELECT * FROM phpbb_warnings WHERE warning_user_id = AND warning_proceed = 0 AND warning_expires != -1 AND warning_type = '1' ORDER BY warning_expires ASC LIMIT 1 
 
Please, contact the webmaster. Thank you.
```


----------

